# Oh, no he didn't just say that!



## John Bredin (Apr 30, 2009)

Just a few minutes ago, Vice President Joe Biden was being interviewed on the NBC "Today" show.

Topic #1 was the swine flu. In response to one of Matt Lauer's questions, Biden stated that he would tell his family not to ride the subway if they had alternative transportation. 

Lauer didn't seem to notice this flummoxing answer and didn't follow-up with a "Did I hear that right?..." or the like. :huh:

Yes, a major national leader, with the reputation as a frequent Amtrak user and supporter, advised the public* not to ride public transportation! :angry:

To be fair, Biden speaks first but then *does* thinks later. I expect Biden to be back-tracking in a day or two at most. If a major kerfuffle erupts, he might even do a photo-op subway ride as an apology. 

*In interwiew-speak, "what would you tell your family to do?" is clear short-hand for "we know what you just said as official spokesman/Governor/Minister, but what should the public *really* do?"


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Apr 30, 2009)

Biden was answering in relation to the flu, right? If he's super careful (maybe paranoid at this point) about the flu, avoiding the subway might be a good idea.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 30, 2009)

John Bredin said:


> To be fair, Biden speaks first but then *does* thinks later. I expect Biden to be back-tracking in a day or two at most. If a major kerfuffle erupts, he might even do a photo-op subway ride as an apology.


His office is already back peddling, although so far Joe hasn't said anything. They're trying to make it out like he meant if they were going to Mexico, that he would tell them to stay off airplanes and subways.


----------



## battalion51 (Apr 30, 2009)

Given the context of the situation, and all the unknowns I would say it may be a little premature in this country, but it may be a plausible concern very soon. Some people in the hospitality business are starting to get concerned given the business of dealing with unknown clientele on a daily basis. You better believe I'm hand washing and keep hand sanitizer near by right now...


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (May 5, 2009)

John Bredin said:


> Topic #1 was the swine flu. In response to one of Matt Lauer's questions, Biden stated that he would tell his family not to ride the subway if they had alternative transportation.


If you take the combined fatal collision and fatal swine flu infection rates for automobiles vs subway systems in the US, aren't the subway systems still safer? I would think that with Biden's family history, he would know better than most how dangerous automobiles can be...


----------



## DET63 (May 8, 2009)

AlanB said:


> John Bredin said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair, Biden speaks first but then *does* thinks later. I expect Biden to be back-tracking in a day or two at most. If a major kerfuffle erupts, he might even do a photo-op subway ride as an apology.
> ...


I'll remember that the next time I plan to book a subway to Mexico.



> I would think that with Biden's family history, he would know better than most how dangerous automobiles can be...


I don't think Biden yet knows how dangerous opening his own trap can be.


----------

